# ice cream thickening agents



## icecream (Feb 24, 2012)

Should I use carrageenan, pectin, eggwhites?  What can be expected from these?  If I add a lot, will it get kind of gummy and stretchy?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

isn't it the cold itself that makes ice cream thick?


----------



## icecream (Feb 24, 2012)

yes, but manufactured ice cream has this stuff from seawead in it that improves texture.  Its like jello, but from seaweed...


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

You are discribing Agar- Agar which is an extract of some sea weed. You mentioned others then their is modified food starch, celluolose,glycerins, tapioca, rice starch, and many others. The other thing to note is the thickeners ability to hold air  of soughts. Since air is pumped into the mix to increase volume. That is why a 1/2 GALLON of ice cream when put on scale only weighs about 2 lbs, where a QUART of plain water weighs 2 pounds also . Who says air is free?


----------



## icecream (Feb 24, 2012)

Exactly!  I love extremely fluffy airy ice cream.  So any advice on attempting this?  Also, is there an affordable domestic ice cream machine that can do 'low temperature extrusion'?


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok, then if you want light and fluffy, make italian meringue ice cream.  I got the recipe from Julia Child's book, and it's wonderful.  You don;t need an ice cream maker but just a freezer, and it NEVER makes crystals. 

Make a 3 egg white italian meringue - Beat egg whites till stiff.   boil 1 cup sugar with 1/3 cup water, till soft ball stage (make sure to wash down sides from all crystals of sugar remaining with a brush and water).  When it's at soft ball stage, pour slowly into the whites while you beat constantly until the mixture is cooled to room temp. 

Beat 1 cup heavy cream till soft peaks with a bit of vanilla if you want, and then mix carefully into the meringue. . 

Put in freezer.  The meringue made this way prevents the formation of crystals.  The two whipped ingredients are fluffiness itself.  It can be frozen at 20 below zero, but when you take it out it;s soft and fluffly, no crystals. 

doesn;t work for fruit ice cream but does work for chocolate (melt semi-sweet chocolate, add to meringue, beat till cooled, and add whipped cream


----------



## icecream (Feb 24, 2012)

I love making meringues, that one sounds awesome, for guests especially!  

I'd still like to make ice cream for the first time, do you know of a domestic churner that can do 'low temperature extrusion'?


----------



## pohaku (Jul 11, 2011)

I think this is as close as you can get - not really a home product though.

http://www.one-shot.com/ice-cream-dispensing/index.html


----------



## icecream (Feb 24, 2012)

this is a late reply, but if you see this, I owe you big!   Frozen meringue is my new favorite!   I've even tried some bizarre stuff like adding avocado to make this cool...frosting...frozen stuff...


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

icecream said:


> this is a late reply, but if you see this, I owe you big! Frozen meringue is my new favorite! I've even tried some bizarre stuff like adding avocado to make this cool...frosting...frozen stuff...


Thank yoiu ice cream! i never manage to convince anyone of this recipe and am glad i convinced you. It's the best ice cream recipe i know, and requires no equipment but a regular freezer.


----------

